
Mullvad VPN for iOS is now available - thinkmassive
https://mullvad.net/en/blog/2020/4/8/launched-mullvad-vpn-ios-here/
======
thinkmassive
The Android beta was also released on the Play Store:
[https://mullvad.net/en/blog/2020/4/7/get-mullvad-vpn-
google-...](https://mullvad.net/en/blog/2020/4/7/get-mullvad-vpn-google-play/)

